# Kerry held some money back



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

http://www.usatoday.com/news/politicsel ... -egg_x.htm

Wonder why he did that he could of used it in the close states?


----------



## Buckshot (Nov 5, 2003)

Maybe he's a conservative at heart. :lol: :lol:

Just cause you have money in your pocket doesn't mean you have to spend it.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Someho i think eveoryine, Democrats included, tend to be "conservative" with their own money, regardless of what they do with others money. thats true for eveoy one.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Hey MT you might be right he might be planning to run again. I came across this after I read your post.

Wednesday, Nov. 17, 2004 9:45 a.m. EST
Hooray: Kerry Says He Might Run in '08

How many times can a man turn his head 
And pretend that he just doesn't see?
The answer, my friend, is blowing in the wind
The answer is blowing in the wind 
- Bob Dylan

Those zany Democrats out on the fringe just keep delivering more and more good news to the American majority. Latest amusing development: The Senate's No. 1 left-winger, John Kerry, says he can't rule out another run for president in 2008.

In his first lengthy interview since his defeat Nov. 2, Kerry pondered a question from Fox's affiliate in Boston about '08.

"It is so premature to be thinking about something that far down the road. What I've said is I'm not opening any doors; I'm not shutting any doors," Kerry said Tuesday. "If there's a next time, we'll do a better job. We'll see."

He still has $45 million left from the fortune squandered on him by his fat-cat backers, plus $7 million from his litigation fund.

The protege of Teddy Kennedy and Michael Dukakis described himself as a "fighter" and said, "I can envision a lot of years of fight ahead of me."

But some people refuse to learn from their mistakes. Kerry said: "Do I find it some mark of failure or distress? The answer is no."

Is the senator aware that Swiftvets and POWs for Truth vows to return if he does?

*Perhaps Peggy Noonan wasn't joking after all during her recent lecture here in West Palm Beach when she suggested Sen. Hillary Clinton was helping to fund the Swifties.* :lol:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

"But some people refuse to learn from their mistakes. Kerry said: "Do I find it some mark of failure or distress? The answer is no."

Not learning from his mistakes? Well he sounds like a perfect president to me, just like our fearless leader Bush. Won't admit to any of his mistakes, just like in the debates. He couldn't pick out one mistake of his presidency, I'm stunned.


----------

